# NCEES Sample Exam Foundation Design



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 13, 2006)

:brick: These are the questions I have: NECCS sample exam

These are foundation design problems. It is good for both Structure and GEO:

514: How did they come up with the three load cases? I know when sizing footings, no factored load needed. But the 0.75 here and there, what is that?

515: Shouldn't Beff = B-2e where e=M/P (CERM Shallow Foundation Chapter)? The solution uses Beff=3(B/2-e). Can you explain why? Also, qmax = 2P/Beff, where did this come from?


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 13, 2006)

this is a two way eccentricity problems...


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 13, 2006)

just one way, do you have any good reference on foundation design with moment applied? I am a bit confused here.


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 13, 2006)

> just one way, do you have any good reference on foundation design with moment applied? I am a bit confused here.


this is a two eccentrically footing.

Beff=B(1.5-3e/B )

I will check out when I get home.


----------

